
Capillary-driven desalination in a synthetic mangrove - Tomte
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/8/eaax5253
======
uinerimak
This is an innovative application of existing membrane technology that is cool
to see! It’s great to see people thinking outside the box on these problems
and emulating nature in smart ways.

Some people are possibly misinterpreting the potential impact of this, as
mentioned in the article:

“For this reason, capillary-driven desalination is likely not a feasible
alternative for large-scale desalination applications. Instead, we envision
that synthetic mangrove devices could be integrated into urban infrastructure
for passive stormwater management.”

------
VBprogrammer
I've always found natures ability to make selective membranes incredibly
interesting. There are numerous applications where cheap selective membranes
could make a significant difference. For example oxygen enriched combustion in
power plants is a great way of reducing NOx and increasing efficiency.

------
sscarduzio
Nature is the ultimate super-human technology available to us for free. We
only have to formulate the right questions, and the answer is often there,
ready to be reverse-engineered.

